#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται Χωροβάτης

## dhpeper84

Πωλείται σχεδόν αχρησιμοποίητος χωροβάτης, τύπου Jogger 20/24 της LEICA.
Εμπεριέχεται  το εγχειρίδιο χρήσης.
Μεγένθυση φακών: 20x και 24x
Αυτόματος αντισταθμιστής
Διπλοί μικροβατικοί κοχλίες για εύκολη στόχευση
Οριζόντιος κύκλος 360° μοιρών 



Τιμή 110 ευρώ
Πληροφορίες :Δημήτρης

----------

